# S&W M&P-22 -versus- SIG Mosquito 22LR Comparison



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I have a S&W M&P-22, the 22LR version of their M&P semi-auto pistol lineup. But I'm enamored with the SIG Mosquito, also a 22LR version that is billed as "80% of the P-226" sized handgun. For background, I absolutely _LOVE_ 22LR rifles and pistols and have never met one I didn't want, at least to try. The powers-that-be of course limit what portion of my hobby is devoted to my wallet.

So, is a Mosquito that much different than an M&P-22? Anybody have in-use experience and can compare the two directly for me?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I know a couple of guys with the mosquito, and both say they have "frequent" FTE troubles, but as they say, YMMV


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been looking for a reliable .22LR pistol to plink with and I've tried the Mosquito, M&P 22, Walther P22, Ruger Mark III, and the Ruger SR22. The only one that was consistently FTE free was the Ruger SR22 eating CCI Mini Mags. I really wanted to like the Mosquito since I have a P226 but it had feed issues even with the recommended CCI Mini Mags. There're a bunch of vids on youtube recommending spring replacement and feed ramp polishing to make them more reliable.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

My LGS told me that each Mosquito came with 3 recoil springs and the recommendation to change them based on the ammo being used. I haven't open a Sig gun box to verify that. Starting to lean towards a S&W 22A instead.


----------

